# African clawed frog



## terryo (Aug 4, 2009)

Last night I finished my dishes and closed the light in the kitchen, where I keep Ping Pong. After a few minutes I heard some kind of chirping or whistling...It was so loud. I couldn't believe it...Ping Pong was making that loud noise. Who knew. I guess he is a male. Now I feel bad for him. He is just waiting...waiting...waiting.......and no one is hearing his cries.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 4, 2009)

I had those tiny african diving frogs when I was little in my fish tank. I do not know there real name, but they were pretty cool


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh look how cute Ping Pong is!! Poor fella, he's on the hunt for a girlfriend and won't find one. Such is the life of a well cared for pudgy little frog with a silly face though.


----------



## Isa (Aug 5, 2009)

Awww Ping Pong is adorable, I love his cute little face . I am curious, what does he eat, insect?


----------



## terryo (Aug 5, 2009)

Ping Pong eats turtle pellets, any kind of little bug I find outside..rollie pollies etc., duck weed, pond plants, all kinds of green lettuce....you name it...Ping Pong eats it. Blood worms every other day too. Last night he was so loud I had to close my bedroom door. He will eat right out of my hand too. I bought him because I was trying to raise snails for my turtles, and I though a cute little frog would look nice in the tank. He got bigger and bigger and finally ate all the snails and the plants in the tank.


----------



## Isa (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Terry
Wow, if you closed your door, he must have been loud! Sooo cute


----------



## Greg T (Aug 5, 2009)

terryo said:


> Ping Pong eats turtle pellets, any kind of little bug I find outside..rollie pollies etc., duck weed, pond plants, all kinds of green lettuce....you name it...Ping Pong eats it. Blood worms every other day too. Last night he was so loud I had to close my bedroom door. He will eat right out of my hand too. I bought him because I was trying to raise snails for my turtles, and I though a cute little frog would look nice in the tank. He got bigger and bigger and finally ate all the snails and the plants in the tank.



Sounds like he's an eating machine!! Poor little guy - you need to hook him up with a cute little frog.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 5, 2009)

He is SO cute!! And I love his name


----------



## Stazz (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Terry Ping Pong is SO cute !!!! I love his name too! I think you should definitely find him a pretty girlfriend  heehee


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great name Terry! I bought one for my son but we didn't have any luck with them. Super cute!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 6, 2009)

Is he an albino, or are they that color naturally?


----------



## terryo (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know much about them myself, except what I researched when I got him. The one's that stay small are a brownish color. This guy is pretty big now...a little bigger than of the palm of my hand. I don't know if he would be considered albino or not. He is a cream color.


----------

